# Skyfall



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Wondering what Bond fans thought of Skyfall. I thought it was one of the best in a long time, and very enjoyable. Loved the increased role of M.

Not really into the new Q however.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I saw it yesterday, it was great, loved it.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

This was everything a Bond movie was and should be. WAY different at times.

And I was wondering what they meant when reviewers said the new villain was 'creepy'. I'm not going to give it away, but they were RIGHT....

I certainly felt like I got my money's worth.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Liked the movie but for the most part it didn't feel like a Bond film to me.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

While not all rebooting is evil -- _Battlestar Galactica_ was far more enjoyable and critically acclaimed than its progenitor -- I regret the trend of "rebooting" iconic characters, just to pump some additional millions of dollars into a franchise.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

In some ways, the Bond series was an early adopter of the reboot.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

How do you mean? Yes, the screen writers took license with the novels -- all with Ian Fleming's approoval -- but the character remained the same, regardless of the actor who played him.


----------

